# Why Modern "Evangelism" is Not Evangelism At All



## JM (Apr 28, 2008)

YouTube - Why Modern "Evangelism" is Not Evangelism At All


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 4, 2008)

I cannot get youtubes..what does he say?


----------

